

Restdb.io lets you crank out business databases, APIs and back-ends in no time - canuto
http://restdb.io

======
jimbockenfohr
How is this different from Sharepoint or Parse?

~~~
jonesatrestdb
Faster and simpler than Sharepoint. Api for at client like Parse and a
productive backend application for many backoffice needs.

